# Give a rescue animal a Christmas Present



## NickOfTime (Feb 14, 2012)

Nick of Time are organising a special shoe box appeal for the animals currently in rescue, many of whom you will have seen on the forum or facebook page looking for kind new homes.

The idea is simple - you fill a shoe box full of goodies and items suitable for either a cat, dog, rabbit, or other pet of your choice - to help you, we have listed a few suggestions of items that might be suitable.

We have provided you also a list of rescues who are participating - we ask that you do not chose a specific dog or cat, rather just a generic animal, so they all get a box each. When you have your box, please PM a member of staff from the Nick of Time team who will provide you with the address of your chosen rescue group.

We would suggest that you consider sending your box recorded delivery if you can - so many things go missing in the post and it would be a shame for an animal to miss out on their Xmas box!

If you would like a list of participating rescues please email [email protected]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

fantastic idea. im happy to send a shoe box to each rescue for dogs, cats, horses and other animals.

come on guys we can all do this, it doesnt take much to fill a shoe box.
lets make a rescue happy at xmas. xx


----------



## NickOfTime (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you Catcoonz,

If you'd like a list please do email us


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i would love to have a list, ive looked on your website but cant find the rescues involved with shoe boxes, probably me not looking properly.


----------



## NickOfTime (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure this is allowed.

If not, please feel free to remove

http://not.dnsalias.org/index.php/topic,2873.0.html


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

Nick of Time - you don't have enough posts for me to send you a private message. I see that Chester Cat Care are taking part. I've had a look at their website but can't see an address to send a shoe box to. Can you let me know where I should send our box to?


----------



## NickOfTime (Feb 14, 2012)

How many posts do you need before you can send a PM? lol

Luckily I can post Chester's address publicly but for any others please email us so I can give them away from the public web 

Chester Cat Care
Chester Vets4Pets, 
35 Brook Lane, 
Chester, 
CH2 2EB 

THANKS so much for getting involved


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Any in the Warrington area? Are you including CPL and RSPCA in this or just private rescues?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

think you need over 50 posts to send a pm.


----------



## NickOfTime (Feb 14, 2012)

We're just including the rescues that asked to be part of it 

I think these are the closest

Home is where the BARK is - STOCKPORT
Chester Cat Rescue - CHESTER


----------



## NickOfTime (Feb 14, 2012)

We are so pleased to say that so far we've had 52 boxes pledged to this appeal however, even with this amazing number we have noticed there are a lot of rescues who haven't even had one promised.

If you can take part please email [email protected] for a list of participating rescues. 
We also ask that you please share this appeal so we can get to as many people as possible, we even have a poster you can put up if you'd like to.

Thanks all


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

are there alot of rescues that dont have a shoe box to receive, i am happy to make up some more.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Can my girls in Plovdiv have one?
This is from one of them
Hello,
I will try to explain a short version of the real situation. We are only two girls and we are taking care for more than year and a half for homeless dogs and cats. At this point there are 40 dogs and 20 cats from all kind of ages. We are keeping them next to the city we live in. The place where we are trying to take care of them is not appropriateand thats why we found a place that barely imitates something like a rancho and we have to adapt it somehow, so it can be at least a normal sheltter for the poor animals. We have to build surrounding barriers, to fix the water pipe and to build a small warehouse where we can keep the food. Dog-houses of all type is also extremely important. Unfortunately qs two girls we cqnnot build all that and the financial situation is also a critical factor. We all know that for normal and healthy conditions, they need all of the above. We are not an odganization, we just made a facebook page but we still cannot start it, because of the lack of time. For the last cozple of months too many things have happenes....sick dogs, injured babies...we barely sleep around 3-4 hours a night. We dont have time to sit on the computer, because every second is needed for the animals. Internet is the only way to show fhe real sittuation, to search for any kind of support....no matter whether it is food, money, food-bowls, collars, medicines and everything else required to make their miserable andd unfortunate lives at least a little bit easier and normal with us. But without any help,the two of us can barely handle the situation anymore...neither physically, nor financially. Every day we are walking 10 kilometers in one drection with 10 litters of water in big buckets so we can give them some warm water with bread. It is very hard to find any volunteers and the organizations are a long and delicate topic to disscuss...people do not care anymore, they believe that things we'll be ok just like that. Many times we thought to give up...but we can't. These animals depend on us, wcannot give up just like that. we are so grateful that you contacted us. One girl is a volunteer to translate for me the messages, aso i apologize for the delayed answers. We'll qppreciate any kind of help and support for our lovely cats and dogs, waiting for their lives to become a little bit warmer and loved.
Best regards,
Tzvetelina


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh bless them, that photo shows just how grateful that dog is for the love and care they are receiving. I have been to Plovdiv in Bulgaria a few years ago, and there are loads of stray cats and dogs all over the place


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

well a little elf told me santa delivers all over the world so i dont see why you cant be on the list.
if you're not maybe let us know where to post to, im sure santa wouldnt want to miss any animals out.


----------



## NickOfTime (Feb 14, 2012)

As we are dealing with animals either IN the UK or on their way TO UK we aren't able to help you specifically 

HOWEVER!

As has been said no animal should be forgotten so I'm sure if you put/PM an address somewhere then someone will send one


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you!
If you send to my address I can send it on the transport van to Bulgaria with the food I will be sending.
See here
World Aimal Friends


----------



## NickOfTime (Feb 14, 2012)

Just wanted to give this a quick bump


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Have asked a lot of friends, family, and work mates to donate....Happy to say i hope to be sending to those on the list that dont have any on their way..Yet


----------



## NickOfTime (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you Sharon and thank you also for spreading the word


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Got my Box nearly ready! Just got to add some Toys. Can you let me know who would like it as you said some are not getting any boxes. If you could give me their address I would be grateful
This box is for a Cats


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Ive sent 3 today, 1 dog and 2 cats.
Ive got a few more for the cats still to wrap and send.
Its been really nice going out getting stuff and doin the wrapping 
Have had a lot of donations from family and friends, bless them


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

jill3 said:


> Got my Box nearly ready! Just got to add some Toys. Can you let me know who would like it as you said some are not getting any boxes. If you could give me their address I would be grateful
> This box is for a Cats


Dont know if this helps Jill but the world animal friends would like pressies, im goin to send one


----------

